# 1988 BMW dealer abandoned and frozen in time, cars left in pristine condition



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

http://www.endrasbmw.com/10/1988-bmw-dealership-left-untouched/



> or some twisted reason we're all attracted to the mysterious allure of an abandoned building. In Oakville, Ontario there stands a building that for a petrol head trumps even the eeriest of places. At only a stones throw away from our dealership in Ajax, Ontario we're surprised we haven't heard about this place before. Sifting through the forums on MaxBimmer we've been able to formulate some sort of idea of what has gone on.
> 
> The story goes as follows. In 1988 the dealer, located on Royal Windsor Drive and operating under the name "Citation Motors", had his concession license revoked due to unknown reasons. They then moved to Toronto under the name "Downtown BMW" which in 2002 closed up shop. The owner, apparently a well-off German business man, seemed to have no interest in selling the place, or even the inventory, as everything seems to have been left behind in tact. One hundred percent frozen in time is the only description that seems fitting when describing this ultimately interesting place. In the showroom you'll notice an E28 and 635csi BMW in absolute mint condition. Well, mint may be the wrong word to use as the rubbers have probably given away and the gasoline has made a mess of things inside the mechanical bits. 'Unused' may be a better word to describe these twenty-three year old cars. Especially the 635csi, which apparently only has 68 or 6000 kilometers on the odometer, depending on which source you believe. Also note the typical 1980's showroom interior furnishings, architecture, and design.
> 
> ...












*more pics at the link*

someone's story when they called the owner

http://www.maxbimmer.com/forums/showthread.php?t=78119&highlight=oakville



> I got a story to tell...
> I've SPOKEN to this "grumpy/loopy" man that owns the place & the 6.
> I managed to get his phone number, and although I never got him to answer when I called... he returned my missed calls (via call display) on 2 seperate occasions. I missed the first call, but managed to answer the second. This was in March-April of 2004.
> 
> ...


this was posted last night

http://www.endrasbmw.com/11/abandoned-bmw-dealership-new-pictures-and-speculation/


----------



## Yorgi (Mar 17, 2005)

Very interesting. I live in the area so I'm going to check this out on the weekend. Thanks for posting.


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

Yorgi said:


> Very interesting. I live in the area so I'm going to check this out on the weekend. Thanks for posting.


PLease get some more pictures if you can :thumbup:

(apparently there's a garage door in the back that leads to a basement. check if it can open :angel: there are rumors of more cars down there)


----------



## timfitz63 (Aug 10, 2010)

I fully understand the intrigue of keeping old cars suspended in time (believe me). But some of the photos on that web site seem to really make it look like these cars are being neglected -- slowly surrendered to the ravages of time, as it were. That's just criminal. :tsk:

If this guy isn't going to take care of them (perhaps out of bitterness or spite), he should at least let them go to people who _will_ care for them -- at reasonable prices...


----------



## Yorgi (Mar 17, 2005)

Could not make it on the weekend (it was raining), so popped by for a look tonight.

The 635csi and E28 are still in the showroom. There is another beat unplated E28 parked in the side lot beside a plated E39 touring which had 4 different wheels I think. (not sure it was dark)

They have added gates at the front entrance about one car length in from Royal Windsor so you can no longer pull into the lot. The windows on the shop doors at the back of the dealer are now covered in paper so you can no longer see what's going on in there.

Hard to tell at night but the place looked immaculate, with very nice landscaping including plenty of healthy flowers growing in front of the main showroom. You would never guess the place has been mothballed for 20 years based on initial appearance.

With the gates and covered windows it looks like the owner is peeved at the attention he is attracting...

I'll stop by again during the day and get a few shots of the cars and building.


----------



## Munich77 (Jul 16, 2008)

Thanks for the update. Must be nice to be able to just mothball something like that. The cars inside there are probably in need of a complete mechanical restoration as I am betting they were not prepared properly for storage.


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

Nice thanks for the update :thumbup:


----------



## wisbimmer20 (Nov 25, 2009)

Those cars do not look mint. The interior of that E30 is beat to hell.


----------



## Yorgi (Mar 17, 2005)

wisbimmer20 said:


> Those cars do not look mint. The interior of that E30 is beat to hell.


The 635csi has 67km on it (41 miles). No idea how much mileage is on the other 5 series parked indoors.

The "E30" is actually the E28 535 parked outside and it has 735,000km on it (456,700 miles). I would expect the interior to be a little tired after 500K miles.


----------



## TemporarySanity (Mar 6, 2007)

I've wondered how my headlight grills would look painted white on my e34. That 635 gives me an idea what it may look like and I like it!


----------



## Coconutpete (Feb 7, 2008)

I love stuff like this. I wish I lived closer.


----------



## thumper_330 (Jan 3, 2009)

Coconutpete said:


> I love stuff like this. I wish I lived closer.


Heh... you should try the horrible realization that I was only a short distance away just about a month ago on business... and no plans to return. GAAAAHHHH!!!!!


----------



## chriscarguy (Jun 22, 2011)

How is it that no one had broken into this place? Not only is it frozen in time, it hasn't been vandalized? Bizarre.


----------



## Yorgi (Mar 17, 2005)

chriscarguy said:


> How is it that no one had broken into this place? Not only is it frozen in time, it hasn't been vandalized? Bizarre.


The guy who owns it is there quite often. The dealership is located on a very busy 4 lane road with a Tim Hortons coffee shop and gas station directly across from it in addition to other active businesses, like the garden supply next door.

I would guess someone who can afford to heat and maintain a property of this size for 20 years with no revenue generated probably has a decent security system installed. Plus it's located in Canada, not Detroit.


----------



## scott1026 (Aug 19, 2011)

Coconutpete said:


> I love stuff like this. I wish I lived closer.


+1 I'm always interested in seeing things/buildings/places which remained in its time, like traveling back in time to see how things were back in the day...


----------



## krisfelix19 (Aug 20, 2011)

Everyone loves a mystery and this one has wheels! And if he really said "There is no story!" that just makes you think there is a terrible, delicious story in there. Then again, maybe I've just read too many crime novels.


----------



## Wayne's World (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm going to be up there in a couple weeks, will have to check this out for sure. And maybe visit my aunt in Oakville that I haven't seen in a couple years.


----------



## DRPB (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanks for the information very interesting, please update with more pictures!


----------



## DBLAZE (Jul 26, 2010)

This is a crazy story. So many unanswered questions remain! I know a few people who would take that 635 off his hands right now...me included :eeps:


----------

